# Home cook's review of Konosuke HD Gyuto 240



## Josh

Hi - I picked up this knife with a custom cherry wood handle - looks great. I've read good things on the forum, so I thought I'd provide first impressions for anyone else considering taking the leap...

A little about me - main cook for a family of 4. Professional in IT (takes longer to explain what I do than write this review). Before this knife I've used and owned Tojiro DP, Moritaka AS, Hiromoto AS, Hattori HD.

Spine thickness is the same as my Tojiros (according to a side-by-side eyeball comparison) - this scared me a bit at first.... didn't take long to realize its a completely different knife. It feels very natural, almost like an extension of my arm. It's very light, bringing a new dimension of cutting agility to my kitchen. My friends can look at it, but no touchie!!

Factory cutting edge seems to be sharper at the heel than at the tip. My home-sharpened blades are definitely sharper - but it's the sharpest out-of-the-box knife I've had. The factory edge was toothy enough to finely dice cherry tomatoes accurately. I used the tip to clean up & finely slice a chicken breast and I wasn't as happy. I'm sure this will get better as either I improve my technique or I properly sharpen the knife. The knife has a great rock to it - when I loosely cut up some cilantro, it made clean cuts, and showed me how fast it wants to work.

This knife has proven to me that there's more to knife performance than the meat/cutting edge of the blade - the balance, distal taper and feather weight is fantastic and is hands down better than anything I have ever used. The knife's fit and finish is spectacular - no sharp edges, and everything flows - great knife shape too. I should have bought this knife first - I know with a little sharpening it will become my most used knife! A work of art, definitely worth the money.


----------



## bigboybrent

hey you know the rules. PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Pescador

bigboybrent said:


> hey you know the rules. PICTURES!!!!!!!!


Yeah,what ever happened to the meat and feet?

Pesky


----------



## tk59

I love my 270 KonHD. It is easily my favorite knife although I've thinned it significantly on one side. It's still holding up great.


----------



## Kyle

I just received my 240 HD back from Dave today. He put on a Stefan handle and sharpened up. It's simply amazing!


----------



## Josh

[/URL][/IMG]

my first pic on this board...


----------



## stereo.pete

Josh, thanks for meeting the requirements of posting a picture of your knife. Secondly, Kyle just mentioned he had his 240 re-handled by Dave with a Stefan handle and did not post pics, what gives?


----------



## NO ChoP!

Yup, 240 hd has been my go to for months. I barely use any of my other favs anymore.....great buy; like the blonde ferrule. And I +1 on the rehandle pics, please.


----------



## Kyle

stereo.pete said:


> Josh, thanks for meeting the requirements of posting a picture of your knife. Secondly, Kyle just mentioned he had his 240 re-handled by Dave with a Stefan handle and did not post pics, what gives?


 
Sorry, I wasn't trying to steal Josh's thunder, I was just trying to let him know that I share his enthusiasm.

You can see shots of the knife here 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...s-Handle-Gallery&p=10094&viewfull=1#post10094


----------



## bigboybrent

stereo.pete said:


> Josh, thanks for meeting the requirements of posting a picture of your knife. Secondly, Kyle just mentioned he had his 240 re-handled by Dave with a Stefan handle and did not post pics, what gives?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thanks for posting the pic Josh :biggrin:


----------



## Lefty

What beauty Josh! 
I love the handle and ferrule combo too. No need to rehandle that baby!


----------



## Josh

Kyle said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to steal Josh's thunder, I was just trying to let him know that I share his enthusiasm.
> 
> You can see shots of the knife here
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...s-Handle-Gallery&p=10094&viewfull=1#post10094



Kyle - You'll have to teach me how to take better pictures - I have decent cameras but always struggle with light. Ok probably not decent but its a cannon lol. My shot doesn't show the color of the handle well - its much more cherry.


----------



## slowtyper

Just received my Konosuke 270 HD Gyuto, sorry to jack the thread but didn't feel it warranted its own thread.


----------



## slowtyper

I wanted the ebony handle with light ferrule, these were the ones I could choose from...I liked the "stains" on mine.


----------



## slowtyper

Actually I got it from the same place the OP got his...I remember looking at that cherry wood handle a few weeks back and contemplating getting it!


----------



## Kyle

Josh said:


> Kyle - You'll have to teach me how to take better pictures - I have decent cameras but always struggle with light. Ok probably not decent but its a cannon lol. My shot doesn't show the color of the handle well - its much more cherry.


 
Those pictures are straight from Dave, I can't take the credit!


----------

